# advice on cameras



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Right , looking for a everyday camera, want good quality with the ability to zoom but i dont want anything to big ..... ideas please


----------



## S4ROB (Jul 14, 2006)

Try looking on steves-digicams.com, it's an american site and cameras sometimes have different model numbers. Failing that just buy any Canon Ixus model- top cameras


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Sony DSC-T50 - a great, small, everyday point and shoot camera.

Gareth


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

K800i 

3 Mega Pixel and its always with you.....

Its what I take a lot of my pics with now!

Heres a pic taken with it...


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice picture!

Not woodbines are they in the ashtray!? :doublesho


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

You cant go wrong with the canon IXUS cameras. The best out of the lot is the 800IS.

After seeing some of the shots from it, i considered selling my DSLR and just having one of those. Its amazing for a compact camera!

Mart


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> Nice picture!
> 
> Not woodbines are they in the ashtray!? :doublesho


Dunno, that was in the warehouse, ill ask Kev.... Thats his domain down there..!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Another vote for Canon IXUS from me


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

These pics were taken with a k800.:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9223


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fujifilm F11 Compact, Superb Camera! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

pinhole shoebox:lol:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Also Canon Ixus user here - impressive little things.

Or the Lumix range.


----------

